

Why Aren’t Women Interested in Computer Science? - Super_luigi
http://blogs.wsj.com/economics/2013/09/25/why-arent-women-interested-in-computer-science/?mod=e2fb

======
swayvil
I like this comment :

 _It’s because women don’t like to obsess over abstract concepts the way men
do. Men are bent that way, women aren’t. Call it biology.

To say such offends some people, but that’s only because modern society holds
scientists in such high esteem. In another age they will say “thank God it’s
only men that were so afflicted”.

It’s a useful insanity. Not really healthy._

~~~
RodericDay
yeah it figures such blatant pandering towards regressive notions of gender
roles would resonate with some people in this website

~~~
swayvil
That's just your culturally-induced scientist-worship talking.

------
ekm2
_The researchers asked nearly 300 students from Stanford University and the
University of Washington to describe computer science students. Intelligent,
technology-oriented, singularly focused on computers, socially awkward,
interested in science fiction and video games and physically unattractive were
among the most common responses._

Ouch. Maybe if all male CS majors started working out regularly,female
enrolment would improve?

~~~
canttestthis
Oh wow. Can you imagine the reverse? If there was a major with primarily
female enrollment, and someone said "maybe if the women were more attractive,
there'd be more men enrolled there", there would be outrage.

~~~
KurtMueller
I can imagine the reverse. It's called Women's Studies.

Boom! Roasted.

------
patrickg_zill
Law or an MBA are easier and have the potential to pay better.

~~~
DannyBee
Law absolutely does not have the potential to pay better. In fact, it's now a
net negative earner (IE loans > increase in earning capacity), and has been
for a few years.

If you want something with the potential to pay better, try "master plumber",
or any other profession where the majority are getting quite old and not being
replaced because everyone wants their kids to go to college and become a
doctor.

~~~
collyw
I assume you live in the States from your response. IT pay is fairly poor here
in Spain. I can live comfortably, but difficult to afford a house, or save
much for a pension.

(Though if what you say is true about it being law a net negative earner, then
I am pleased to hear that).

~~~
DannyBee
"(Though if what you say is true about it being law a net negative earner,
then I am pleased to hear that). " Out of curiosity, why would this please
you?

------
kazagistar
The study seemed to indicate that men were less affected by gender
stereotyping then women. Why is that?

~~~
hrkristian
Biology.

------
roarroar
When will we get over this complex? Who cares if a bunch of easily-swayed
people go here or go there? Reserve your little social engineering projects
for hard barriers. The field is already overrun enough with Johnny-come-lately
dilettantes without legitimizing the idea that we need to pander to people who
have _zero_ passion for computers. When did computing become the property of
the _rabble_ and their endless clamoring for personal advantages ("rights",
"equality")?

